# Lets make some epic Cube shirts



## Keegan (Jul 20, 2011)

So, one night several weeks ago, I was browsing for rubiks cube shirts, and found a discussion somewhere on this forum where a user had made a list of speedcubing facts on the back of a shirt (I can't seem to find the thread tonight, or I would reference it).

Anyhow, some of the facts are things that would vary from person to person (solving times, etc) so I edited the list to better fit my current times. Then I thought I would add something to the front, so I tried to come up with a funny slogan. This is my current design:

http://www.customink.com/designs/fi...20&cm_mmc=hotlink-_-2-_-Body_img-_-designback

Anyhow, my idea was to post this here, and hope that other users come up with variations on this (particularly things for the front of the shirt, since I couldn't think of anything good/upload decent pictures) and share them/bounce ideas around. We can make some pretty epic things, I know it, haha!


----------



## JyH (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.customink.com/designs/ru...ok&cm_ite=rubenoob&cm_pla=share&cm_ven=social

I like Ranzha's shirts. The "Caution" shirt is my favorite.


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 20, 2011)

Just make a shirt that says, "Got Sexy Move?"


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> http://www.customink.com/designs/ru...ok&cm_ite=rubenoob&cm_pla=share&cm_ven=social
> 
> I like Ranzha's shirts. The "Caution" shirt is my favorite.


 
On the facts part of his shirt, physically is spelt wrong.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> I like Ranzha's shirts. The "Caution" shirt is my favorite.



I'm honoured ;_;

I was thinking of making a shirt saying "All you need is the sexy move."

Edit: http://www.zazzle.com/sexy_move_cube_t_shirt-235177580542465402


----------



## joyceking (Jul 20, 2011)

shirts with epic cube on it can be very fashionable.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 20, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I'm honoured ;_;
> 
> I was thinking of making a shirt saying "All you need is the sexy move."
> 
> Edit: http://www.zazzle.com/sexy_move_cube_t_shirt-235177580542465402


 
On the back put "... again and again and again"


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 20, 2011)

Let's shoot a music video of the Sexy Move song.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a tshirt I got like 2 weeks ago that I made about cubing. Posting here, so when I find that shirt (just woke up so CBF), I'll post pics.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 20, 2011)

I like it


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 20, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Let's shoot a music video of the Sexy Move song.


 
Or a flashmob.


----------

